# Ian Paisley?



## Bladestunner316

Who is he Van Impe was talking about him?

Blade

[Edited on 9-18-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Who is he Van Impe was talking about him?


Here's a brief bio of him from www.sermonaudio.com:

_Dr. Ian Richard Kyle Paisley, the son of a godly Baptist pastor, is a controversial but effective politician and has held seats for more than twenty years in the British and European Parliaments; he is also the Moderator of the Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster and Minister of the Martyrs Memorial Free Presbyterian Church in Belfast, Northern Ireland. Not only is he known for his oratorical skills in pulpits throughout the world, on the political platforms or in the State Parliament, he is also prolific with his pen and has authored many books and pamphlets._

You can find more about him by doing a search on the board for Ian Paisley. Here's one comment that speaks to why Van Impe may have mentioned Ian Paisley's name:



> _Originally posted by tfelice_
> Also I'll throw my vote in for Ian Paisley as well. Gotta love a man that was physically removed from Parliament for shouting "Antichrist" when the Pope was addressing the crowd.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Ian Paisley is the most outspoken critic of the IRA and the Pope of the 20th (and 21st) century. He is the moderator of the Free Presbyterian Church of Ireland, which has congregations in the United States, and a strong and surprising link to Bob Jones University (not that surprising once you get to know the FPCI). He is also an elected representative of the Democratic Unionist Party, the most hardline loyalist political party, in the British Parliament, and the Northern Irish Assembly, and has served until recently in the European Parliament. He is also head of the European Institute for Protestant Studies.

He is famous, as was already mentioned, for denouncing the Pope as Antichrist during a session of the European Parliament. He also notably prayed for God's judgment upon Margaret Thatcher for compromising with the Irish republican movement in the 1980's. He is the man that Irish Roman Catholics and terrorists have come to despise and link with Loyalist Ulster Protestantism more than anyone else. With all of his faults, and he has many, he has been the most consistent and faithful voice against Irish/Roman Catholic tyranny in Ulster for the past half century. 

More on Paisley here.


----------



## Arch2k

If you look at some of the most popular sermons downloaded at www.sermonaudio.com, you will find a couple of Ian's in the list. I have listened to two of them, and found him to be very stern, and helpful. I would like to listen to more of Ian.


----------



## Puritanhead

He has given some very powerful, substantive and effective sermons. His Anti-Catholicism draws a lot of criticism though from others... as his denunciations of Catholicism and Irish nationalism seem uncouthed at times to some people (mostly Irish Catholics.) Maybe he could temper himself, but then Ian Paisley wouldn't be Ian Paisley would he?


----------



## turmeric

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> he has been the most consistent and faithful voice against Irish/Roman Catholic tyranny in Ulster for the past half century.



Can anyone explain how the Irish can be tyrants over their own land? Aren't the English the occupying army there? Now we may not like Roman Catholicism but I think it's a little much to accuse the Irish of being the oppressors here, Terrorists, yes unfortunately, (though they haven't been the only ones throwing bombs) but it's kind of hard to oppress yourself.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> he has been the most consistent and faithful voice against Irish/Roman Catholic tyranny in Ulster for the past half century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain how the Irish can be tyrants over their own land? Aren't the English the occupying army there? Now we may not like Roman Catholicism but I think it's a little much to accuse the Irish of being the oppressors here, Terrorists, yes unfortunately, (though they haven't been the only ones throwing bombs) but it's kind of hard to oppress yourself.
Click to expand...


Ulster is part of Great Britain, not Ireland. The citizens of Ulster want to remain part of Great Britain and not be absorbed into Ireland and bound by Irish law. Protestants in Ulster remember all too well the not only the history of massacres by Irish Roman Catholics such as the slaughter of 12,000 innocent Protestant men, women and children in 1641. Not to mention 30 years of IRA-republican terrorism aimed at forcing England to surrender the Ulster Protestants to Irish control. There are two principles here: 1) consent of the governed and 2) freedom from religious and civil tyranny. Both in historical context mitigate against Irish and terrorist claims to Ulster.


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> he has been the most consistent and faithful voice against Irish/Roman Catholic tyranny in Ulster for the past half century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain how the Irish can be tyrants over their own land? Aren't the English the occupying army there? Now we may not like Roman Catholicism but I think it's a little much to accuse the Irish of being the oppressors here, Terrorists, yes unfortunately, (though they haven't been the only ones throwing bombs) but it's kind of hard to oppress yourself.
Click to expand...


Actually, history isn't as simple as English oppressing Ireland in Northern Ireland...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Due to Ian Paisley's re-election yesterday and the resignation of David Trimble as the leader of the Ulster Unionist Party, Ian Paisley is now the most powerful political leader in Ulster.

Article


----------



## Wthompson

As one would say down here in Miami...VIVA PAISLEY!

His Party holds Half of the Seats in Northern Ireland now...quite a large majority when you have 4 Political Parties floating about. Dr. Paisley himself won his constituency by 55% in a race that was contested in several directions. 

Paisley has plenty of faults for sure, as do many...but my question is what do you mean by its not surprising the link he has to Bob Jones? And insofar as faults go, do you mean doctrinal ones or what? I'm just seeking a clarification.

I agree that


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Regarding the Bob Jones-Ian Paisley connection, at first glance their strong bond seems a little incongruous given that Paisley is Presbyterian and it is forbidden to promote the doctrines of Calvinism on the BJU campus. So the question is, what is it that unites them? They are both fiercely anti-Catholic up: ) and both adhere to the King James Version of the Bible (my preferred version, though to clarfiy, I myself am not KJV-O, just pro-MT or TR), but both are also separatist (Paisley founded his own church rather than unite with the Reformed Presbyterians or conservative Scottish Presbyterian churches) and fundamentalist (strict opposition to alcohol for example). 

Paisley is, in my view, a strange mix of Reformed and fundamentalistic beliefs. I applaud his stand against Papacy and his stand for historicist eschatology. I think he is weak on the regulative principle of worship. The FPCI also does not seem to have what I would call a strong, united paedo-baptism position (each congregation is allowed to have its own view excepting the view of baptismal regeneration). 

There are other issues which could be addressed. I love Paisley's witness to Protestantism in contrast with Rome, but as one who has spent a little time in Ulster and Greenville, SC I personally am more comfortable in a Reformed Presbyterian congregation than a Free Presbyterian congregation (I do have dear friends who are Free P members). I'll never be comfortable in a Bob Jones chapel!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Protestant hardliner Paisley to meet head of Ireland's Catholics for 1st time 
Updated at 13:42 on June 1, 2005, EST. 

BELFAST, Northern Ireland (AP) - Ian Paisley, the dominant Protestant politician in Northern Ireland who has spent his career as an evangelist denouncing Roman Catholicism, will meet the leader of Ireland's four million Catholics for the first time, his party said Wednesday. 

Paisley, 79, is leader of the Democratic Unionist Party and his own overtly anti-Catholic denomination, the Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster. He was physically thrown out of the European Parliament in 1988 when, during a speech by Pope John Paul, he repeatedly shouted, "I renounce you as the antichrist!" 

But Gregory Campbell, a senior Paisley aide, said his leader was willing to meet Archbishop Sean Brady to discuss improving relations and mutual respect between the two sides of Northern Ireland's community. No date for the meeting was confirmed. 

Brady's spokesman, Martin Long, called it "a welcome development and Archbishop Brady looks forward to exploring the issues further in due course." 

The proposed meeting could have important symbolic impact in Northern Ireland, which was founded in 1921 as a predominantly Protestant corner of the United Kingdom shortly before the mostly Catholic rest of Ireland won independence. More than 3,600 people have died in conflict over the British territory since 1969, about half of them slain by the Irish Republican Army. 

Paisley rose to prominence in the late 1960s as a thunderous voice against Christian ecumenism and political compromise with the north's Catholic minority. His party was once marginalized but has become the largest in Northern Ireland because of his opposition to the province's 1998 peace accord, which Paisley says offered too many concessions to the IRA-linked Sinn Fein party. 

Viewed by many Catholics and Protestants alike as an intolerant bigot, Paisley has won majority Protestant backing because of his reputation for resisting political pressure and making maximum demands on others. 

His political position - demanding full IRA disarmament and disbanding before his party co-operates with Sinn Fein, the IRA-linked party that most Catholics support - has won backing from the British, Irish and American governments. 

Negotiations to revive power-sharing have been on hold since December, when the IRA rejected Paisley's demand for its disarmament to be proven with photographic evidence. 

Since then, Paisley has interspersed moments of his traditional inflexible rhetoric with suggestions that he would share power with Sinn Fein if the IRA went away.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## Steve Owen

Ian Paisley has also written a number of Christian books:-

'An Exposition of the Epistle to the Romans'
'The Garments of Christ'
'Sermons on Special Occasions'
'Expository Sermons'
'Christian Foundations'

I have only the last-named book. It is quite good in a blood-and-thunder, damn-your-eyes, fundamentalist sort of way.

They are available from Ambassador Productions Ltd.,
16, Hillview Avenue Belfast, UK BT5 6JR
or
1, Chick Springs Road,
Suite 102,
Greenville
Sth Carolina, 29609
Tel: 1 800 209 8570

Martin


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

You can listen to the mp3 of him calling the Pope the Antichrist to his face at Parliament in 1988 from the BBC radio broadcast on sermonaudio.com.


----------



## JM

I enjoy Ian Paisley very much. Isn't he KJVO?


----------



## Ken S.

A great website founded by Ian Paisley
http://www.ianpaisley.org/main.asp


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

April 6 marks Ian Paisley's 80th birthday.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I just read 'LOYALISTS war and peace in Northern Ireland' by Peter Taylor and Paisley is quoted alot. I liked the book...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Baroness Eileen Paisley made her "maiden speech" at the House of Lords on HIV/AIDS.


----------



## LadyFlynt

I recently ran across a site about him that showed where he participated in what we call "holy kidnapping" and in encouraging or inciting others to burn catholics out of their homes.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

LadyFlynt said:


> I recently ran across a site about him that showed where he participated in what we call "holy kidnapping" and in encouraging or inciting others to burn catholics out of their homes.



There are alot of people who don't like him, and especially catholics. Chances are that website is setting up a stawman, although I don't know because I haven't done enough research on him. I'm betting its a strawman though.


----------



## LadyFlynt

deleted...someone clarified the site for me in PM.


----------



## Kevin

LadyFlynt said:


> I recently ran across a site about him that showed where he participated in what we call "holy kidnapping" and in encouraging or inciting others to burn catholics out of their homes.



And you object? 

(just kidding btw)


----------



## LadyFlynt

I know you are kidding, but Holy Kidnapping is something that I am going to have to watch out for in the future as the church my BIL/SIL are in has been implicated in such things in the past.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Did Jack Van Impe praise a Reformed man? 

Van Impe is venomous to Reformed voices because by and large they are not dipensationalists and their (ours I suppose) doctrine is naturally opposed to much of his headline cutouts pasted to out of context scripture methodology that seems more political and civil religion oriented than toward the gospel of Jesus Christ.


----------

